# Accounts Jobs



## EJA SUMRA (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey, I am looking for information regarding Overseas Pharmacist who want to migrate to Australia. I need information regarding assessment as a Hospital pharmacist by APC and also need KAPS exam details. Is it easy to pass or there is any difficulty? I am having experience of 2-1/2 year as a Hospital Pharmacist and i have done D. Pharm as well as M.Phil in Pharmacy from Pakistan. So i need comprehensive information of KAP exam details for overseas pharmacist. I have go through all detail of APC but i need success ratio for KAP exam. Please assist me to move furrther. 

Thanks and regards,
Ejaz


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try seek.com.au


----------



## 29pras (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi ....my name is prashanth and I applied onshore partner visa and I got bridging visa c because I stayed here even my student visa git canceled. ...just wondering is there any chance of getting bridging b to travel overseas. ..is there any one who got it please help.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No chance. You can only apply for a BVB from a BVA.


----------



## 29pras (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. .but they mentioned that if the conditions are critical....We can contact immigration and discuss with them...I haven't been to my country from last 7 years....and one more thing...my lawyer sent me email that immigration is asking to submit more evidence on relationship. ..We been together fro 11/11/11....but I never know that there is a defecto thing...so haven't have much evidence except Bank statements...that the money she spent on me cos I am from india and she is aussi....she use to pay for my groceries in the Indian stores and the movies we went she use to pay for that ....so we can hilight the transactions...We did sent some of the evidence like the tickets of our cruise we went on in 2012 and 2013...and some zoo tickets..my question is they said to submit the schedule 3 argument ...I applied on June 2 2014 as you know the rules changed. ..have heard anyone got approved schedule 3 after changing the rules. ..Please help I can farword you the mail my lawyer sent to me if you give me your mail address ....which is not personal...thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not a migration agent so don't know much about schedule 3. Best to post in Ask Mark.

With regards to BVC you can try with DIBP but it probably won't go in your favour. Just saying you haven't been home in 7 years will probably be enough for them. They would be looking like a death or something like that. A BVC is the result of breaking the rules and DIBP doesn't like to reward bad behaviour.


----------



## 29pras (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. ...I ill see how it goes


----------

